# Vehicle Inquiry Rpt explanation



## webfoot (Jul 5, 2002)

Jon,

My sales person admits he does not know what the various codes mean. I'm buying 2003 530iA. Status as of 10/8/02 AM: Import Produced but not shipped. Status code: blank (last week was 155). 
My questions are regarding the following codes....

Vessel Name: TANCRED ETA: 11/04/02 ATI Port: OX
Current Location: POOX ETA: 11/04/02 ATI
Next Location: VPOX ETA: 11/05/02

VPC Work order start date: blank
VPC work order completion date: blank
Scheduled shipn to dealer: blank
Released to carrier: Waggoners Trucking

The ETAs seem to be fairly obvious, the others are less so. 

TANCRED??, OX??, POOX??, VPOX?? Any help or directions/link to a site with explanations would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

Webfoot


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

webfoot said:


> *Jon,
> 
> My sales person admits he does not know what the various codes mean. I'm buying 2003 530iA. Status as of 10/8/02 AM: Import Produced but not shipped. Status code: blank (last week was 155).
> My questions are regarding the following codes....
> ...


TANCRED= the name of the ship your car is on


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

webfoot said:


> *
> 
> Vessel Name: TANCRED ETA: 11/04/02 ATI Port: OX
> Current Location: POOX ETA: 11/04/02 ATI
> ...


Tancred is the ship.
POOX is Port of Oxnard
VPOX is VPC (Vehicle Processing Center) at Oxnard


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

Wagoneers Trucking, is the company BMW uses on the west coast to move cars from VPC to the dealership.

My guess would be that it's on the truck, as it's been released to the trucking company. 

You can also call the BMW 800 service number on their website and the reps will look it up for you.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

It is still on the ship or at the VPC. The car has not gone through yet, as a VPC work order has not yet been created. They automatically put in the name of the trucking company. Since it doesn't say "ATI ------" for any of the fields, I still think it is on the boat or just getting to the port. Might be backed up becasue of the port closings.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The responses here look good to me...

Thanks for helping out!

:thumbup:


----------

